# Webber considering a SECOND knee surgery?



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Chris Webber was the premier free agent in 2001. The Maloof brothers had a billboard offering to mow his lawn if he would re-sign. New York celebrities pleaded with Webber on scoreboard messages to consider the Knicks.
> 
> Three years later, *Webber is considering his second knee surgery in 12 months.* With four years and $80 million remaining on his contract, one general manager said the Webber deal is "the worst in the league."


http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/basketball/187624_max24.html


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Hi Matthew:
> 
> One of my league sources had said -- in passing -- that Webber was looking at the possibility of another surgery. It was nothing definitive. I have not spoken to Webber.
> 
> ...


http://www.kingsfans.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20898&page=2&pp=15


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

:greatjob:

That is a relief


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

That's only a brief blurb about another surgery. Bad news if its true. I'll wait to see another source confirming a second surgery to say I told you so to SacKings and Beb0p...who seemed to think CWebb would be fine and back to his old self in no time...but since it has not been confirmed, I dont believe it.


----------



## gdog (Aug 24, 2003)

Cwebb will never be his old self, never again.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>gdog</b>!
> Cwebb will never be his old self, never again.


thats what CWebb fans just dont get. Peja>webber


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Monty is reporting on KHTK that the story is not true, he claims to have spoken to Webber's agent and his Brother. (Big sigh of relief)


http://www.kingsfans.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20898&page=3&pp=15


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> 
> 
> thats what CWebb fans just dont get. Peja>webber


Oh trust me, Im a CWebb fan, and I GET IT, but their are other CWEBB fans that don't get it and others that do get it, some just don't like to admit it though.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm not willing to admit it after only one season. If he plays like he did last season however, I will admit that Peja is better... But not just yet...


----------



## d_sizzle_16 (Aug 21, 2004)

At this stage of webbers career there is no denying that Peja is the better player, and hopefully he will prove it again this season just like he did the last.


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> That's only a brief blurb about another surgery. Bad news if its true. I'll wait to see another source confirming a second surgery to say I told you so to SacKings and Beb0p...who seemed to think CWebb would be fine and back to his old self in no time...but since it has not been confirmed, I dont believe it.



LOL. I guess I know when I've gotten under someone's skin when that person remembers things from months ago that even I have forgotten. Yes, I do remember vaguely talking about Webber's recovery sometime last winter, although I don't remember specifically that I said. But it certainly sounds like me to discuss Webber's impact post-surgery. The funny thing is, I remember many Laker fans who agreed with me at the time. If I'm wrong, what the hey, I'm wrong.

Heck, if Webber turns into an overpaid Derrick Coleman, so be it. He is the weakest link in the starting 5 now, so I don't mind him sitting while my homeboy Songaila is playing.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>beb0p</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be honest, I didnt remember who it was that was so adamant...and to be fair I looked back to see who it was. So, you didnt get under my skin that badly.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

By now, I'd assume we ALL have learned that it takes at LEAST a year and a half for someone to really recover from serious knee injuries. Doctors always push for a year, but there's that extra half a year plus that players need to build up knee strength as well as confidence to push off the knee like they did before their injury.

I agree wholeheartedly with SacKings384--I'm not ready to give up on CWebb just yet. As much as I'd like to (as a scorn Warriors fan), you can't give up on him just yet. This next year will be huge. Perhaps CWebb recognizes that...and perhaps that's why he's deciding to consider another surgery? :whoknows:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Webber says knee doing fine


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> 
> 
> To be honest, I didnt remember who it was that was so adamant...and to be fair I looked back to see who it was. So, you didnt get under my skin that badly.


Didn't get under your skin that badly eh? So a little bit then?

If you have the will to dig through months of posts to find my name, hey, power to you.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>beb0p</b>!
> 
> 
> Didn't get under your skin that badly eh? So a little bit then?
> ...


It was a simple search that took 2 seconds. And you really didn't get under my skin...I just happened to realize that some King fans were wrong (imagine that :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: ) in that they seemed to think Webber would be back to his old self in no time...so to be fair I did the 2 second search. 

I'm sorry that you may be so inept that you'd have to dig through a ton of posts, maybe now you have learned that these computer nerd guys developed this thingy called a "search." Glad I could educate you...once again.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I do recall you predicting Webber would score 10 points and 10 turnovers in the first game...


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> I do recall you predicting Webber would score 10 points and 10 turnovers in the first game...


Yeah, I remember that too. The good ol' conversations were fun. I was responding to someone predicting Webber getting a triple double saying one of those doubles would be turnovers.  

So, it was obviously a joke, not a prediction. Its funny that you thought I was being serious.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, I remember that too. The good ol' conversations were fun. I was responding to someone predicting Webber getting a triple double saying one of those doubles would be turnovers.
> ...


After the many things you have said, it wouldn't have surprised me in the least


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> After the many things you have said, it wouldn't have surprised me in the least


 Pretty funny. 

However, someone thinking he'd get a triple double his first game back is less reasonable then me saying he'd get 10 turnovers.

Most if not all the things I say are reasonable.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

hopefully webber retires the kings or going no where with webber in the lineup. none of his teammates like him and wit all the knee troubles he inst even that good anymore!:sigh:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I know for a fact that Bibby Bo-Jax and Christie like C-Webb, which is basically the heart of the team...


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> 
> 
> It was a simple search that took 2 seconds. And you really didn't get under my skin...I just happened to realize that some King fans were wrong (imagine that :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: ) in that they seemed to think Webber would be back to his old self in no time...so to be fair I did the 2 second search.
> ...


LOL. When I said "digging through months of posts" what do think I meant? Did you had vision of a person actually physically looking at each posts? If someone had told you to "make a copy", do you then assume you'd have to do it by hand?

Look, I'm a CS grad. So let me explain something to you, those posts that you searched didn't just magically appeared in front of you. A lot of queries and processing power was used to filter and retreive the posts you wanted. And just because the server helps you "dig" though the records faster and more efficiently, you are still in effect "digging through months of posts" to come up with the ones I posted. 

What I meant is that by simply taking the effort to query though this vast amount of data to come up with something that you remembered from months ago, power to you. I'd never bother to do that. Heck, I don't usually remember threads that are so microscopic in relevancy. Which is why I speculate that you remember those threads because you were rattled and is now trying to get even.

I suppose it's ironic you always want to be the educator but end up being the educated. But I do admire your relentless effort.

However, I still don't understand why all this hostility from Laker fans. Look, we are no longer rivals, ok. For me, it's rather pointless for fans of bad teams to bicker with fans of good teams. So I don't understand why the Laker fans are not crowding the Warriors and Sonics' boards. Especially the Warriors, I think they will be the Laker's new rival as they fight for the #8 spot.


----------



## jellywuoo (Aug 8, 2004)

Even if in his prime time,he didn't do as a real power foward in the paint. He'd rather make some mid-range shots. Now he is completely out of his time and prefer the range shot more and more last season,which made the King did even worse than without him.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>beb0p</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL. When I said "digging through months of posts" what do think I meant? Did you had vision of a person actually physically looking at each posts? If someone had told you to "make a copy", do you then assume you'd have to do it by hand?


Well, maybe you should have said "do a search" instead of embellishing like a drama queen...as if I spent a whole lot of time going back to look for the posts.



> Look, I'm a CS grad. So let me explain something to you, those posts that you searched didn't just magically appeared in front of you. A lot of queries and processing power was used to filter and retreive the posts you wanted. And just because the server helps you "dig" though the records faster and more efficiently, you are still in effect "digging through months of posts" to come up with the ones I posted.


Well then, computer genious, you proved my point. I did not "dig" through months of posts. The computer did. I performed a simple search, so it doesnt take much "will to dig through months of posts". The way you posted sounded like you think its been bothering me every day since the day we originally posted. 



> What I meant is that by simply taking the effort to query though this vast amount of data to come up with something that you remembered from months ago, power to you.


Like I said, the effort was a whole two seconds.



> I'd never bother to do that.


Well, before I bring up how someone was wrong I prefer to be sure who was that someone. Unlike maybe you and a few other Kings posters, most people check their facts before they post.



> Heck, I don't usually remember threads that are so microscopic in relevancy. Which is why I speculate that you remember those threads because you were rattled and is now trying to get even.


Hmmm, now Webber's health is microscopic? Dont be silly, thats all you guys talked about was "when Webber gets back..." blah blah blah. If that was a microscopic discussion then so was the Shaq trade, or the Kobe free agency issue. Dont pretend you dont remember any of the conversations about Webber's health.

Another post from Beb0p showing he has no clue what he's talking about. And getting even? What is there to "get even" over? Yes, I'm sorry everybody wants the guy we were comparing Webber to (Malone) even though he's 41 and nobody wants Webber's selfishness, bad knees, and bad contract (and that includes Peja and Vlade)...except for Kings fans. 



> I suppose it's ironic you always want to be the educator but end up being the educated. But I do admire your relentless effort.


I didn't want to be the educator, it just turned out that way. It happens quite often with you, that is why we dont see much of you consistently...you post something stupid, get called on it, we dont see you for a week or so, you come back, post something stupid, get called on it, and the cycle continues.



> However, I still don't understand why all this hostility from Laker fans.


What hostility? All I said is that the articl was only a brief blurb and would be bad news if it were true. I even refrained from jumping to conclusions and said I'd wait to see another source confirming a second surgery. Then just mentioned the old conversations about you guys thinking he'd be his old self in no time. There's no hostility there. You are just hoping there is some because now that the Lakers aren't big rivals nobody cares about your over-rated, under-achieving team. 



> Look, we are no longer rivals, ok. For me, it's rather pointless for fans of bad teams to bicker with fans of good teams. So I don't understand why the Laker fans are not crowding the Warriors and Sonics' boards. Especially the Warriors, I think they will be the Laker's new rival as they fight for the #8 spot.


You wish. It will be exciting to watch Peja and CWebb not pass to each other all year. I understand that you think your Kings are better than the Lakers. Now that your Kings no longer have depth, chemistry, management commitment to winning, and the hope that CWebb will be back to his old self I can understand why you are lashing out at me like little kid. But you still have your excuses, that makes you better than the Lakers. And the fact that you think the Warriors will be vying for 8th place shows that you have no clue.


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> To be honest, I didnt remember who it was that was so adamant...and to be fair I looked back to see who it was.





> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> Another post from Beb0p showing he has no clue what he's talking about.



Let me get this straight, first you said you only remembered the details but not the names of the posters. Now all of a suddenly, you know what I've posted, what I've wrote and to the point sufficient for you to form an unfaltering opinion about me. I do remember I said you have the trait of a politican, boy was I right on.





> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> I didn't want to be the educator, it just turned out that way. It happens quite often with you, that is why we dont see much of you consistently...you post something stupid, get called on it, we dont see you for a week or so, you come back, post something stupid, get called on it, and the cycle continues.
> 
> Hmmm, now Webber's health is microscopic? Dont be silly, thats all you guys talked about was "when Webber gets back..." blah blah blah. If that was a microscopic discussion then so was the Shaq trade, or the Kobe free agency issue. Dont pretend you dont remember any of the conversations about Webber's health.
> ...



I have had many conversation about Webber's health. I also posted in other bball boards and many non bball boards relating to technology, politics, soccer, and snowboard. I don't remember everything I've posted, especially after several months. 

And you are confused about one thing - It's Webber's INJURY (not his rehab) that was the big news. Webber's return was a microscopic topic at the time because the Kings were in 1st place and they weren't supposed to face any obstacles until the playoffs. 

As for the hositility, I was thinking about the numerous Laker fans who literally "camp" in several popular Kings-only board. I thought those homers would leave in light of recent events but no, they are actually growing! I don't understand. Is everyone in LA still living in 2002? I asked the losers in the Kings boards and they basically said, "I'm here because I want to tell you your team sucks! Ha Ha." So I was hoping you'd shed some light.

Btw, thanks for noticing that I was not always here. Like I said, I post on several boards and as much as I want to, I simply don't have enough time to post here all the time. Still, when people starts noticing you're gone, that when you know your presence was felt...

As for the Warriors, I mentioned them because they are also a North CA team, didn't you notice the connection?


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>beb0p</b>!
> 
> Let me get this straight, first you said you only remembered the details but not the names of the posters. Now all of a suddenly, you know what I've posted, what I've wrote and to the point sufficient for you to form an unfaltering opinion about me. I do remember I said you have the trait of a politican, boy was I right on.


Hmm. It is interesting that you do not dispute my opinion. Apparently you agree.

So you get it straight, my opinion was not solely based on the posts we have been discussing. I have seen many other posts of yours and was frankly not surprised when I looked back to find out the thread I was remembering involved yourself. And I appreciate your compliment about my skills/traits as a politician. You may think you are savvy and that the comment is a dig at me; however, to the contrary, there are many honorable politicians and regardless of character, having the traits of a politician is certainly an asset, considering my outstanding character.



> As for the hositility, I was thinking about the numerous Laker fans who literally "camp" in several popular Kings-only board. I thought those homers would leave in light of recent events but no, they are actually growing! I don't understand. Is everyone in LA still living in 2002? I asked the losers in the Kings boards and they basically said, "I'm here because I want to tell you your team sucks! Ha Ha." So I was hoping you'd shed some light.


I think you are confused. Sackings384 camps in the Laker forum. At least, he is still living in 2002.

Honestly, I check the kings forum sometimes, but I also look at a few other west team’s forums once in a while at the same frequency. I don’t know much about the kings-only boards because I don’t even know where/what they are and don’t go there. I have heard similar complaints of Kings fans going to laker boards as well. All I know is that on this site, kings fans post in the laker forums and vise versa…and you know as well as I do that there are more kings fans posts in the laker forum that laker fans in the kings forum. Maybe everyone is still living in 2002, but I can only speak for myself in that most other west forums are dead/boring so the vast majority of my posts are in the laker forum or catch all forum, about 5% are in the kings forum because it is the only other west team’s forum that is moderately active, and 5% are in other team’s forums or the trade forum. I don’t go to the bulls forum or any other active east team forum because I don’t really care for any of the east teams…except I might peruse the heat forum more in the future.

I don’t think you can fault lakers fans on this site who post in the kings forum, the forums on this site are intended to be for everyone. There is still a bit of rivalry, but I think you’re right about the nuts living in the past who go to the other teams’ lakers only or kings only sites, the rivalry is not what it was to be doing that. 



> Btw, thanks for noticing that I was not always here. Like I said, I post on several boards and as much as I want to, I simply don't have enough time to post here all the time. Still, when people starts noticing you're gone, that when you know your presence was felt...


Yeah, I just gave up on all the other websites and post here exclusively. Lack of time is also kinda why I don’t care much about east teams.



> As for the Warriors, I mentioned them because they are also a North CA team, didn't you notice the connection?


Umm, no. You were talking about teams you thought the Lakers would fight with for the low playoff seed. Just because they are in No.Cal doesn’t mean they will be contending with the Lakers for a playoff spot. So will Orlando and Miami be doing the same?


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> 
> Hmm. It is interesting that you do not dispute my opinion. Apparently you agree.


If you think that, you don't have what it takes to be a politician yet. 




> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> 
> So you get it straight, my opinion was not solely based on the posts we have been discussing. I have seen many other posts of yours and was frankly not surprised when I looked back to find out the thread I was remembering involved yourself. And I appreciate your compliment about my skills/traits as a politician. You may think you are savvy and that the comment is a dig at me; however, to the contrary, there are many honorable politicians and regardless of character, having the traits of a politician is certainly an asset, considering my outstanding character.


"Regardless of character...." follows by "considering my outstanding character"?? If you're right, then all that's missing from your arensal is a brain. But hey, you may be the next Dan Quayle. 




> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> 
> I think you are confused. Sackings384 camps in the Laker forum. At least, he is still living in 2002.
> 
> ...


I'm not faulting any Laker fans who post here. I'm simply asking a Laker fan to provide insight as to why some Lakefans camp in exclusive Kings site. A question which I posted in other sites but was neglected. I guess I won't get an answer here either. If I didn't make myself clear, let me do so now: NO laker fans on this board was camping here. I was talking about the general behavior of some fanatics who camp in other King sites. I was also hoping this being a somewhat bipartisan board that I'd get an answer. 

As for Sackings384, for every 15 thread that he posted, maybe one is in the Lakers' forum. You call that camping? I think you own Sackings384 an apology. 




> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> Umm, no. You were talking about teams you thought the Lakers would fight with for the low playoff seed. Just because they are in No.Cal doesn’t mean they will be contending with the Lakers for a playoff spot. So will Orlando and Miami be doing the same?


The Warriors are going to suprise some people. Barring injuries, they will be among the candidates for the last playoff spot. Lakers, meet your new North CA rival.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Like I've suggested... trade Webber!

Webber and Christie for Kurt Thomas and Allan Houston... Knicks is the only team who may want to pay Webber (his contract have one more year than Houston)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=111152&pagenumber=2


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>beb0p</b>!
> 
> If you think that, you don't have what it takes to be a politician yet.


Learn to read. I said it was apparent, not that I thought that.



> "Regardless of character...." follows by "considering my outstanding character"??


Well, what I meant to say was that regardless of character, having the traits of a politician is certainly an asset…and if you did consider my outstanding character, even more the better. Forgive me for not running this post through my speech writer first. And if I’m the next Dan Quayle, you’re the next Castro.



> I'm not faulting any Laker fans who post here. I'm simply asking a Laker fan to provide insight as to why some Lakefans camp in exclusive Kings site. A question which I posted in other sites but was neglected. I guess I won't get an answer here either.


I guess not. Like I said, I don’t go to other sites. Maybe some kings fans on this board can shed some light on why they go to laker forums and “camp.” After all, this is the kings forum and more kings fans respond here than laker fans, so one with intellect would propose that question rather than asking lakers fans (who don’t come here very often). Of course, I wouldn’t expect you to think of that. Maybe you should start a thread in the laker forum asking that (what a thought!), but, so you don’t get bombarded with replies complaining that you are baiting, I recommend that you be neutral and admit that kings fans may also camp in laker only sites…then you may get decent responses. 



> As for Sackings384, for every 15 thread that he posted, maybe one is in the Lakers' forum. You call that camping? I think you own Sackings384 an apology.


There you go thinking again. Sackings deserves nothing. Typical democrat crap, “you should apologize…I realize you wont mean it but you should apologize anyway…of course I wont apologize when I’m in the wrong because I’m a socialist/democrat and I’m always right even when I’m wrong.” Even if Sackings only posts 1 in 15 posts in the Laker forum, the vast majority of his laker forum posts are either baiting or just plain inaccurate or both. Additionally, I’ve seen a lot of his posts in here and many are either team hype posts, no brainer questions in ballscientist fashion, a post of nothing but smilies, or a thread starter post asking everyone to stroke his ego or join his sig. Very few of his post have real analysis. His laker posts sometimes have hints of attempted analysis but unfortunately they are full of holes and inaccuracies. He deserves no apology. 



> The Warriors are going to suprise some people. Barring injuries, they will be among the candidates for the last playoff spot. Lakers, meet your new North CA rival.


I’m saddened that you have lost so much confidence in your team that you think they wont compete with the Lakers and that the Lakers should become rivals with Golden State. Really, the Kings wont be that bad. And the only people the Warriors will be surprising is people like you who think they’ll be contenders. You and ballscientist (a warriors fan) are the only ones who have faith in them…great company you are in.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> 
> 
> Learn to read. I said it was apparent, not that I thought that.
> ...


I think it's just about that time that the BEST POSTER ON BBB.NET joins in! The only reason my posts become un-analysis is because people like you and Jazzy keep on babbling about stupid stuff that makes it go off topic. Gimme a few of these recent posts as to which I was saying nothing of importance, and it was INNACURATE AND BAITING... You find those... and get back to me... I asked Jazzy to do something similar, he's never responded :laugh:


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> I think it's just about that time that the BEST POSTER ON BBB.NET joins in!


He already has, see post #4. At first I thought you might be trying to be funny and pretend that you are that person; however, you have already "joined in" on this thread (see post #2) so clearly you cannot be talking about yourself.



> The only reason my posts become un-analysis is because people like you and Jazzy keep on babbling about stupid stuff that makes it go off topic.


Umm, no. This cannot be when I am usually responding to your posts, not vice versa. Nice attempt at an excuse though, but as a kings fan im sure you could come up with something better.



> Gimme a few of these recent posts as to which I was saying nothing of importance, and it was INNACURATE AND BAITING... You find those... and get back to me... I asked Jazzy to do something similar, he's never responded :laugh:


Just because you may or may not have changed your ways since the end of the season does not negate the annoyance you were in the past. You'll have to wait a while to live down your past. And as for asking me to look for recent posts of yours, maybe there are none, and that's great...however, your request implies admission that there are like posts in the past which warrant the branding you have received from posters in the laker forum. Again, it will take time to lose that branding because of all the baiting and arrogantly inaccurate statements you made. You will be gladly welcomed if indeed you add value to the forum rather than return to your past ways.

And BTW, I noticed you did not dispute my description of your posts in this forum. I find that rather funny. Also, FYI, you do not need to quote the entire post and then bold the part you want to reference. You can simply quote that portion, resulting in more posts being able to fit on one page.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Well I prefer to bold it, so you can read your somewhat decent post all over again, and then read the stupidity... Once again how did I not dispute what you said about my posts? Like I said, gimme the links to the posts... That's the best counter a person can possibly come up with...So gimme the links, please, I beg of you I would REALLY like to see them.. O and btw, if what I did in the Laker board is so annoying, and as you referred to many a time as trolling and only losers do such a thing, why are you doing the exact same thing you accused me of doing? BTW, can we like... get back on topic.... Webbers knee...


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Well I prefer to bold it, so you can read your somewhat decent post all over again, and then read the stupidity...


Thats what I usually do, read the bold part and then look down at your response and read the stupidity.



> Once again how did I not dispute what you said about my posts?


Let me spell it out for you Sackings...you did not refute my comments about your posts in this (THE KINGS) forum. I said:



> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> 
> Additionally, I’ve seen a lot of his posts in here and many are either team hype posts, no brainer questions in ballscientist fashion, a post of nothing but smilies, or a thread starter post asking everyone to stroke his ego or join his sig.


"Here" references the Kings forums as opposed to the Lakers forum as was previously mentioned. Apparently you cannot follow the simple flow of the conversation. I guess I should have made it even more clear. Those criticisms are direct towards you posts in this forum wheras the others are criticisms of your posts in the Lakers forum.



> Like I said, gimme the links to the posts... That's the best counter a person can possibly come up with...So gimme the links, please, I beg of you I would REALLY like to see them..


You yourself imply that they exist, as I have indicated. That is why you only ask for "recent posts." I have admitted that recent ones may not exist, that is why i dont go and search for some because the only ones that may exist are from the last season and you would say they are old ones and arent recent. Like I said, you may have changed your ways, but dont expect us to treat you different immediately.



> O and btw, if what I did in the Laker board is so annoying, and as you referred to many a time as trolling and only losers do such a thing, why are you doing the exact same thing you accused me of doing? BTW, can we like... get back on topic.... Webbers knee...


There is a difference between someone making inaccurate and baiting statements that are left unsupported (YOU) and someone responding to a post about a news item reminding some posters about their previous thoughts on the subject (ME).

And I'd like to get back on subject too but all these kings fans keep whining. However, I havent heard any more of the subject and he has denied the report (no surprise), so apparently we'll have to wait until the season to see how his knee is really doing.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Additionally, I’ve seen a lot of his posts in here and many are either team hype posts, no brainer questions in ballscientist fashion, a post of nothing but smilies, or a thread starter post asking everyone to stroke his ego or join his sig.


What is the problems with what I post in the Kings forum? There is absolutely zero activity, so I try to liven it up a bit... I state opinions on subjects that require opinions... But ok, if you can't find any "recent" ones, go ahead and find some old baitings of mine... As far as my club goes... It's called sense of humor man... Jesus... O and find my no brainer ballscientist questions as well...


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> What is the problems with what I post in the Kings forum? There is absolutely zero activity, so I try to liven it up a bit...


True, as with many other forums nowadays.


----------

